# Sticky  The Official Honda Picture Thread



## Metal Man

OK I don't own a Honda but i got some buddys that do. Heres a few pics for your viewing pleasure


Dead in the water









Another Forman to the rescue. Sad to say but this was the end of the Yellow Forman. The crank case was filled with mud and sand. Against given advise the guy drove it back to the truck like that and by the time he got there it was already knocking. And blowing oil out the tail pipe.










another.


----------



## phreebsd

we have a trx300 4x4 ill post some pics of soon!
(you have a lot of friends with sunk bikes  - me included)


----------



## pondhopper1

Here's my old 4man I built. I sold it about 5 months ago. It's about to come out in mudders mag.


----------



## phreebsd

dude, that is one badarse bike.
I remember seeing this one on HL. 
I LIKE!!


----------



## Metal Man

Thats one mean looking Foreman. Lots of work in that baby.


----------



## pondhopper1

Yea I miss it but it's all about the money. I'm building a RZR and 2 300 Honda's wright now. One of the 300s is for my 7 year old son and the other 300 is for Headcutter if yall know who he is.


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: sweet


----------



## TorkMonster

pondhopper1 said:


> Here's my old 4man I built. I sold it about 5 months ago. It's about to come out in mudders mag.


 
EXCELLENT choice in Axles man... They are great people and their axles are like a touch of class...


----------



## black420




----------



## Metal Man

Them 32's or 30's? 

Looking real good black420


----------



## bruteman

they are 30s and that is a bad *** rancher these pics are from yesterday i was stuck ridin the backup bike


----------



## phreebsd

black420 - good looking bike bro! Welcome to the forum!

bruteman - them backup bikes can be just as fun if not more than the main ride 
I got a few minis i think i have more fun riding.

I'm about to head over to my stepdad's and work on my sisters trx300fw.
Gonna throw his 27" executioners on it.


----------



## clay

here's some pics of my trx300. i just put those tires on it this morning.


----------



## Polaris425

those little 300's are tough to kill


----------



## Metal Man

Polaris425 said:


> those little 300's are tough to kill


Yeah they are.The bike will fall apart around the engine.From the looks of that one i'd say its been operated on a few times. I see a few parts bent and some even missing :biggrin:


----------



## phreebsd

he also threw an after market cdi on it, along with new gas tank and brank spankin new rear diff.


----------



## Metal Man

I see yall ditched the rear brake drum. Now you got room for an axle paddle:fing02:


----------



## phreebsd

yeah he ditched it 
i told him about axle paddles. Dunno if he wants to throw one on there.


----------



## bump530

Here is my old foreman i use to have. it had just bout every mod outside of motorwork.



here is my 300 that i have now. im just gettin it pretty basic.


----------



## phreebsd

damn i love 300's


----------



## 650Brute

Some nice rides there.....:rockn:


----------



## Mall Crawler

pondhopper1 said:


> Here's my old 4man I built. I sold it about 5 months ago. It's about to come out in mudders mag.


Nice fab work. Nice bike.


----------



## phreebsd

I think if I'm buying aftermarket axles I'm going with turner!


----------



## Mall Crawler

My old Foreman.


----------



## Yesterday

i've got a 2x4 350 honda with bald stock tires and there's nothin funner to do donuts on in 6" slop mud!


----------



## phreebsd

hmm! you've not done donuts on a ATC 70! WITH NO FENDERS!


----------



## Yesterday

i doubt a 70 would haul my big *** :no:


----------



## phreebsd

You'd be shocked! it's got 4 gears of PULLIN THE WALLS DOWN power!


----------



## Metal Man

hahaha i use to have a ATC 110. It had 3 gears with high/low range. I had a blast on it when i was a kid. 

They must have traded the wall pulling power for fenders on the model i had :haha:

phreebsd is your 70 green?


----------



## phreebsd

nope it's red. I think they only came in red. 
I've seen quite a few custom ones.


----------



## Metal Man

I've seen some factor green ones i think. There old and small but i don't remember the cc.


----------



## Metal Man

Here you go. Its a ATC 90


----------



## phreebsd

that one that started it all! the ATC 90! 
Those are the original tires that came on it. Boy those look great!
I'm looking for a 350x myself.


----------



## cigaro

I had one of those bad boys (350x) Talk about a torque monster.


----------



## Polaris425

STOGI said:


> I had one of those bad boys (350x) Talk about a torque monster.


76 on the stock motor, even w/ my fat arse on it  I had one. Shouldnt have sold it. But I'm in idiot.


----------



## Polaris425

my 85 350X (before I got stupid and sold it)


----------



## Metal Man

:34:You big dumby...you should have keep that bad boy. Hind sight is 20/20 aint it.

My cousin had a ACT 200X that looked a lot like that. Before he bought it someone else had installed a twist throttle on it along with some motor work. It would get hairy at times.

Another cousin of mine had a 250R . That thing was dangerous.


----------



## phreebsd

danger = more fun!


----------



## lilbigtonka

here is my gf's


----------



## KMKjr

My brother on his 06 Rancher.


----------



## phreebsd

here's two of my hondas. They're rough but I love em.
Both are 1985's

TRX125










ATC70 - this one i rode when i was a kid and always starts on the first pull


----------



## Yesterday

sweet! i wish i still had my 3 wheeler. do yours run?


----------



## phreebsd

heck yeah. starts on the first pull my man. 
I can ride a wheelie on that thing for a mile.

see here's my son on it.


----------



## Yesterday

i wanna big red with some paddle tires on the back and a 2 speed tranny. may not be possible but it'd sho be fun to play with. gimme a 50 shot of NOS too. i bet i'd be in the hospital within 10 minutes =/


----------



## phreebsd

i want a kawie 3-wheeler. 
We had 1 and several yamahas. 
Had a big red as well. shaft driven with reverse.


----------



## Polaris425

A Tecate!!!!! I'd love to have one.


----------



## Yesterday

what came first.. the beer or the bike?


----------



## phreebsd

hey that can has the interco bird on it!!


----------



## black_on_black650

my old rincon and dads foreman


----------



## phreebsd

^ how u like those swamp lites?


----------



## Yesterday

i bet those are one **** of a trail tire


----------



## KMKjr

Got a Honda 110 3-wheeler. Originally was mine, then brothers, then cousins, then sisters boy and now down to my boy (once he's big enough).


----------



## black_on_black650

swamp lites are a great trail tire they just wear pretty fast


----------



## jackman

my old rinny


----------



## phreebsd

Nice lookin bike!


----------



## Metal Man

phreebsd said:


> heck yeah. starts on the first pull my man.
> I can ride a wheelie on that thing for a mile.
> 
> see here's my son on it.


Hahahaha nice chop


----------



## Yesterday

yep. i bet most people dont know better. gj with the shadows/sun angles


----------



## phreebsd

Metal Man said:


> Hahahaha nice chop


 thanks ! he can't do a wheelie so he wanted to look cool.


----------



## TX4PLAY

This is my old Foreman it got replaced with the Brute but seen lots of action in it's day. It had a HL lift and springs, ITP c-series wheels, 1.5"spacers, w/27x12 Outlaws all the way around, dual snorkles, uni-filter, HMF exhaust, Dynajet kit, diamond plate A-arm guards and bash plate, and a stereo.


----------



## TX4PLAY

One more, from the front.


----------



## Yesterday

dang, wide machine there! i bet it'd go to **** and back and never back talk


----------



## FABMAN

Polaris425 said:


> my 85 350X (before I got stupid and sold it)


My uncle has one of these. I think he still does. Hes in MO.


----------



## phreebsd

Then he's a lucky guy!


----------



## chemoman23

was that the 450?? cause i know mine takes a 40 acre field to turn with out tires that big. but i know my 450 forman will go anywhere in first and second.


----------



## TX4PLAY

If your askin' me yeah it was a 450s (standard shift) and it did take a football field to turn it, but if you pointed it where you wanted to go it would get you there. I followed lots of irs big bore bikes dragging the old straight axle along behind me.


----------



## phreebsd

warn 424 would help you guys with the turning issues. 
:bigok:


----------



## HeadC1

Here's my old 86' 350, straight axles front and back. It was a beast.


----------



## HeadC1

Here's my old foreman, my wife's bike now. I think we're fixing to sell it and get her a Brute though. I also have a 300 thats my daughters but I don't have any pictures of it yet.


----------



## Yesterday

one of my buddies has an old school 88 350 fourtrax that is a bad mother. that's a tough machine there. i'll get some pics of it next time i'm near it


----------



## Yesterday

heres our 350 rancher es. it's a beast. fun as **** to slip and slide around on those stock slicks


----------



## phreebsd

Hey nice brute i see!!!
oh wait this is the honda thread. 
Nice honda :|


----------



## Lulu500




----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!! :rockn: & Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lulu500

My bumpers and racks are powder coated now... here is my after


----------



## phreebsd

Nice. I dont see how you and brandon have managed to keep the red things on the end of your winches. I lost mine on 1 ride!


----------



## Lulu500

I don't know how we keep em either... I almost lost mine in that nasty hole on the video where they "needed the honda"  don't know how I found it.


----------



## Yesterday

first time i pulled mine out it disappeared too.


----------



## Polaris425

If you are anywhere where WARN has a booth set up just ask them for one, they usually have a box of them


----------



## Metal Man

Lulu500 the powder coated racks and bumpers looks real nice.

What brand wheels are the bugs mounted on?


----------



## Lulu500

They are mounted on DWT rythms


----------



## cigaro

Those are the Rythm style right? See that Jon?


----------



## Polaris425

yes.. I know..


----------



## greenmachine

*full custom honda 350*

*33 super swampers,I think it has samuri axels, a friend of ours*


----------



## phreebsd

Now that's a machine! I bet it weighs a pretty penny!

i dig it!!


----------



## Metal Man

LOL....thats the most hideous looking ATV/Hybrid i ever seen. I like it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Not mine but this is where my name started (just to mess with Bubba) and it stuck







He tried every thing







But in the end...







That didnt work either:haha:It took about two hours with a come-a-long and chain hoist to get it out....


----------



## FABMAN

The 500 & 250 I was riding this winter


----------



## Bam Bam

Let me see if I can make this work. Pics of my 420


----------



## Metal Man

Try again:booty:


----------



## BuckMark

Those are all some nice bikes and i like those rythm wheels too!!!


----------



## harmonsbrute

my last wheeler 05 foreman 500 es 4x4


----------



## KMKjr

You just left it there?


----------



## harmonsbrute

thought bout it.... took bout 2 hours to get it. burnt up 3 winchs ended up gettin a truck to pull the pos out


----------



## phreebsd

here's my little buddy whom I'll fix up one day. He runs good. Just needs some rear fenders and a seat.


----------



## KMKjr

That a 110?


----------



## harmonsbrute

id say a 70


----------



## phreebsd

yep ATC70 
1985 model


----------



## KMKjr

I gotta take a picture of my first ride 1983 110. 

It's at the old mans place and hasn't been driving in 10 years except around his garden.


----------



## phreebsd

save that bad boy. Trikes are worth money. 
Especially a good specimen of each model.. ATC70, 90, 110, 185, 200, 250, 350


----------



## KMKjr

She's almost minty. Some rattles and cracks on the plastics (and welded frame once) but all in all, she's perfect. Has to rebuild the carb a few years back cause the gaskets rotted out from not using it, but that's it for about 20+ years of driving and multiple families passing it around. Went from me, to brother, to mutiple cousings, to sisters son, and now to my boy when he's old enough

Might still have the OEM tires on it?


----------



## phreebsd

definitely keep it. the 110 came out shortly after the debut of the ATC90. it's a key model


----------



## KMKjr

If the boy does not wreck it, she'll be around the the grandchilden....lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman

IF :haha::haha: Dude come on its a 3 wheeler with ballon tires and no shocks .... You KNOW its gonna happen !!!


----------



## phreebsd

KMKjr said:


> If the boy does not wreck it, she'll be around the the grandchilden....lol


im taking my ATC70 to the grave with me!


----------



## KMKjr

Guy from England (first ride ever) on one of my riding buddies 350


----------



## KMKjr




----------



## OCCKawi

*A few of my old honda*

I've always loved the "muredered out" all black look, so this foreman really reflected that look. She's freshly traded now though for my new brute. ENJOY!!


----------



## Polaris425

not a bad lookin foreman :rockn:


----------



## hondamudder04

the pics of all the honda's are giving me ideas. all of them look beast:rockn:


----------



## Dalton

heres me stuck on my lil baby rancher


----------



## Polaris425

nice! goin old school w/ the vamps! :rockn:


----------



## Dalton

i do love my vampires, but my next set of tires will be something more modern on a set of 12 or 14" wheels


----------



## TX4PLAY

I like the vamps also, that natural camo looks good too.. My Father in law's Foreman is the same color.


----------



## GreenRancher




----------



## smokin_6.0

what i sold to get my brute


----------



## smokin_6.0

My favorite race pic


----------



## phreebsd

Nice 
cool truck too.


----------



## smokin_6.0

yeah thats my work truck. last time at the track it went 14 flat.


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy

got a pic of my 300 but its too big.....anybody know how to resize pics?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Must be black:haha: i cant see it


----------



## bump530

here is the latest and greatest of my 300.



i guess i should put some put that show the bike huh? lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Man that is deep.


----------



## Yesterday

i've heard that before


----------



## FABMAN

at first i didn't see the snok and thought you were walking out to get help. lol


----------



## Bam Bam

The black Foreman is sweeeet!!!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

here is my 420 which i just sold for my brute wish i could have keept both


----------



## Bam Bam

Now im jelous that bike look good. :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin

Bump, I was gonna poke fun at the tall snorkel until I saw that first pic. You need it!


----------



## GreenRancher




----------



## bump530

IBBruin said:


> Bump, I was gonna poke fun at the tall snorkel until I saw that first pic. You need it!


yeah some ppl do laugh when they see it...then i show them wat its for lol


----------



## phreebsd

bump530 said:


> here is the latest and greatest of my 300.
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...2557682&imageID=42158286#a=2557682&i=42158287
> 
> i guess i should put some put that show the bike huh? lol


do you also have that gas tank vent run up?


----------



## bump530

yeah that is actually the only vent on the side of my snorke. the rest are tied into the snorkel under the fender. i am fixin to run the carb vent up the snorkel tho, ive read that it needs to be vented to atmospheric pressure. so i will have the rear diff, front diff, and transfer case goin into the snorkel, and the carb and gas tank goin up the snorkel. i still have rear brakes on it for now cause they work. as soon as they go out, they are coming off.


----------



## Bam Bam

swapped out the 26x11 ITP wheels and tires for MotoSports wheels and Mug Gear 26X12 tires


After before


----------



## Polaris425

I like the new wheels better.


----------



## Bam Bam

Thank you. I have to say I wasnt to sure at first but there growing on me. The tires are awsome I like them. My youngest son likes em he got the old ones on his Foreman.


----------



## littlebigrancher

how the heck do you postpics on here. i cant get it to work, lol.









http://s862.photobucket.com/albums/...nes 8 22 09/?action=view&current=DSCF0127.jpg


----------



## TX4PLAY

Copy and paste the link from your photobucket image starting/ending with


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09

wen i first got my 300 an my lights i put on it ill clean it up an get some better pics later


----------



## Duke70

*My 06 500s*

My wheeler and my riding partner


----------



## phreebsd

cool pics guys 

i got that same shreck! it came from McDonalds!


----------



## RDs Neighbor

My son on his 02. Man he sho can make them wheels shine.


----------



## phreebsd

Nice bike. Looks like a good ride.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Thanks. Man, those Hondas are bullet proof. He wants me to snorkel it, but I don't think he needs it. I guess we are gonna do it for fun. I gotta put a pipe on it to give him a little rumble.


----------



## Duke70

phreebsd said:


> cool pics guys
> 
> i got that same shreck! it came from McDonalds!


 
:lol:, Yep it sure did got it a couple yrs back, I let shreck 
go in frist so I know its safe, :117835:


----------



## harmonsbrute

hmf. sounds real great on them ol foremans.. nice lookin o2


----------



## Polaris425

nice honda's! :rockn:


----------



## FABMAN

Now this is a Honda a 71 cl350 scrambler


----------



## cojack

okay all stock, though a new rear end a new motor but i beat the h.e double hockey sticks out of it, i have sank it three times, you think i would learn or at least snorkel it, but no time when your ridin it...lol (anyone have a seat cheap)


----------



## boostedagain




----------



## bump530

finally got my new to me rims on


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## phreebsd

yeah i like XL2's


----------



## bump530

thanks. i like the xl2's but i really wanted some black 212s, but i got these on a trade so im happy wit it. looks ALOT better than before IMO


----------



## clintbutler

thats a sweet lookin 420. what size lift did you go with for those 30's? any mods to held turn em'?


----------



## clintbutler

*lookin right*

what kind of mods u got?


black420 said:


>


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice looking 420


----------



## 850PoPo

That's one mean Honda there got my son a 420 last year he loves it very peppy easy to get the front end up


----------



## 850PoPo

Pic of my sons 420


----------



## 850PoPo

Here is my daughters 450


----------



## 850PoPo

Here is my ole Rincon that ill be getting back in a few days


----------



## 08GreenBrute

850popo you have some nice bikes


----------



## 850PoPo

This is it couple days b4 i traded it for the Polaris


----------



## walker

is that white on those rims?? if so thats pretty slick lookin


----------



## 850PoPo

Thanks but it's aluminum polished creek makes the black chip off looked like crap so I took them off and used a wire brush wheel on a high speed buffer and went around the wheel and took the black off.I no longer have them sold them to a guy on rinconriders


----------



## deuce07




----------



## 08GreenBrute

if that is your S10 you sure like red lol. by the way nice bikes


----------



## FABMAN

Is it a s10 or s15 and what is the difference between the 2?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

FABMAN said:


> Is it a s10 or s15 and what is the difference between the 2?


the S10 is a chevy and the S15 is GMC, i don't think there is any difference besides the bowtie and the GMC


----------



## harmonsbrute

chevy or the gay mountain climbers lol


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn:


----------



## bump530

i did a lil paintin on the 300...what yall think?


----------



## phreebsd

lookin good bump. i like it!


----------



## bump530

thanks, i might have some better pics of it this weekend. its dark by the time i get home now since this time change.


----------



## walker

nice action shot bump..i like the paint job too.. where was that pic taken at???


----------



## bump530

i shuld have some more pics and vids tomorrow. but that was at topsy, just north of lake charles.


----------



## Dr.Phil

Here's a pic of my 420.


----------



## swampedeiger

what up phil? hows the 420 coming


----------



## Dr.Phil

It's going back under the knife.


----------



## swampedeiger

what ya got planned for the monster now?


----------



## Dr.Phil

Going 30% and a few more upgrades.


----------



## swampedeiger

that thing is going to crawl along with a 30% reduction!


----------



## atvaddict

When it was shiny and clean.


----------



## 850PoPo

NIce bike i like the wheels havent seen them b4 
Got a pic from the front or side view id like to see that snorkel setup


----------



## ragginrancher2008

Before









After


----------



## 08GreenBrute

looks good


----------



## Polaris425

yep looks good!


----------



## HeadC1

Here's a new pic of my daughter's 300, just put the laws on it yesterday so I could use it to work in the yard (very wet down here and had to cut some trees around our pond)


----------



## GreenRancher

06 rancher


----------



## onebadbruin

headc1 what did you do to that thing to turn them laws


----------



## bump530

onebadbruin said:


> headc1 what did you do to that thing to turn them laws


he doesnt have anything done to it. he just put them on there. but i can say that they will turn them pretty good with a clutch kit, pipe, and jet kit.


----------



## Fatcat

IBBruin here, logged in as Pops. I'm doing the picture thing for him.


----------



## RDWD

I see the Silver bullet thing runs in the family. Nice


----------



## IBBruin

Where do you think I got if from?


----------



## phreebsd

fatcat's wheeler looks like it's lead an easy life.


----------



## drtj

He's styling n profiling. Hags! Glad he's still able to do it.


----------



## IBBruin

H'es been to Nats one time on stock tires!. He went several places we went even if he didn't get there the same way. He kept the fire going and the beer cold at the camp some of the time.


----------



## Polaris425

cool!


----------



## Fatcat

Being retired, its easy to keep it clean. While the bad boys are playing in the mud & eating steak, I will be content to watch while eating a burger with a Coors Light in my hand.....


----------



## IBBruin

Pops always wants to carry the beer. I think he has two reasons for that. 

1: He always has a beer within reach.
2: Nobody EVER leaves the beer guy behind!


----------



## 850PoPo

Heck a classic Honda there...i've told my self time and time if I ever get my hands on a 300 I will treat it right simple and stock just have ran across the right one yet


----------



## littlebigrancher

dont knwo if i have posted it up yet but here is my ride. not a monster but it gets the job done.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1841&stc=1&d=1261448390


----------



## 850PoPo

Man that color is awesome it brings back great memories my best friend had a 300 that color did you buy that plastic paint it or do/did they offer a 420 that color


----------



## bump530

850PoPo said:


> Man that color is awesome it brings back great memories my best friend had a 300 that color did you buy that plastic paint it or do/did they offer a 420 that color


it was camo, but the camo peeled off like every honda does.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i was wondering what the deal was with the color, that sucks you pay the extra couple hundred dollars and the dang stuff comes off


----------



## 850PoPo

Yeah i was thinking that the camo was in the mold so with even a deep scratch it still showed camo i like the tan so i would probally peel and be happy


----------



## 08GreenBrute

yea the tan actually looks cool so its not that bad lol


----------



## bump530

heres a pic of my 300, wish it was better quality. but its all cleaned up for a parade. i got the orange grips to match the arms


----------



## littlebigrancher

guys i bought the bike used a year ago with perfect camo plactics. after 2 rides it was peeling al little. i knew what was coming so i got some aircraft paint stripper, soaked it down then pressure washed it off. personally i like the all tan better anyways.


----------



## lilbigtonka

i agree the tan looks really good but i would do black wheels but thats just me once ya go black ya never go back


----------



## 08GreenBrute

yea black wheels would look sick on there


----------



## lilbigtonka

bump nice 300, when i get better im gonna start working on mine again but you got alot of clearance. do you have different a arms and lift or what


----------



## bump530

lilbigtonka said:


> bump nice 300, when i get better im gonna start working on mine again but you got alot of clearance. do you have different a arms and lift or what


thanks. actually all i have as far as lift is brute front shocks on the front and a rancher 350 rear shock on the rear. i had a 2" lift but took it off and put the shocks on there instead. as much or more lift and lil better ride.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

on the old honda wiht bald tires in all of them.. glad i switched to a kawie


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Here's my wife's 02 450 foreman......."project" starting soon....


----------



## LSUh20fowler

'09 420 EPS camo
'09 420 ES white


----------



## 08GreenBrute

bikes look good i really like the white though


----------



## DjScrimm

I dont recall posting this. Buddys Rubicon on 27" form the hunting camp.


----------



## mikeextrafast

lilbigtonka said:


> here is my gf's


 who makes those wheels?


----------



## lilbigtonka

They are Douglas rhythems


----------



## bump530

here is a "triangle" pic for the honda guys from this past weekend. i was standin up and i was neck deep, my waders did ALOT of good LMFAO


----------



## Polaris425

haha! waders only work properly when the water is on the outside!


----------



## bump530

actually they do a good job keepin u warm after gettin wet too...especially on the 30 minute ride back to the house lmfao


----------



## bump530

heres some pics of the 2wd im fixin up for the ol lady to ride around. still have alot of work to do tho. so far, ive removed all front brakes, fixed rear brakes, and put tires on it. i still have to snorkel, change all vent lines, install rear brake lines, and change clutch cover gasket.


----------



## Polaris425

looks like u need to take a hammer to the side of the exhaust too.. haha.. :rockn:


----------



## bump530

yeah either a bfh....or some wheel spacers lol. actually i need a tank also, but i am havin NO luck with that


----------



## bump530

decided yesterday to up the size of my riser on my snorkel to 2"...may not help much but it is a lil more air than it was getting


----------



## LawedBigBear

its not modded yet.. but its on its way


----------



## Polaris425

looks like it's in pretty good shape.


----------



## LawedBigBear

it is for the price and year it is. all thats wrong is the front rack and headlight are bent but im gonna straighten them up and clean the carb, getting it ready for the creek


----------



## HondaGuy

Heres my 08 420, mods in sig.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

man that is a big 420.


----------



## joemel

that is a monster fo twenty


----------



## HondaGuy

Thanks, I've got her just about the way I want her.:bigok:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

looks Good, making light work of the 50/50 hole i see :bigok:


----------



## zacksbf

Wife's new bike


----------



## HondaGuy

08GreenBrute said:


> looks Good, making light work of the 50/50 hole i see :bigok:


Haha, yep! I like that hole.:rockn:



> haha! waders only work properly when the water is on the outside!


You mean like this lol.


----------



## bump530

HondaGuy said:


> Haha, yep! I like that hole.:rockn:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this lol.


yeah something like that...btw SWEET addition to the front rack, gotta love someone prepared. its a PITA to open a bottle sometimes with no bottle opener LMFAO.


----------



## mondexbruteforce

Here's my Monster Trike


----------



## HondaGuy

Thats one sweet trike!



bump530 said:


> yeah something like that...btw SWEET addition to the front rack, gotta love someone prepared. its a PITA to open a bottle sometimes with no bottle opener LMFAO.


Preparation is key!:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

mondexbruteforce said:


> Here's my Monster Trike


thats awsome! I wanted to do a project "super trike" once but never could find one in good shape for a good price.


----------



## phreebsd

mondexbruteforce said:


> Here's my Monster Trike


Gorgeous trike!
Is that thing in Prattville?


----------



## Yesterday

mondexbruteforce said:


> Here's my Monster Trike


 jealous


----------



## mondexbruteforce

No its not in Prattville yet! Im not sure if Im moving or staying here in Florida! I am having a set of Maier plastics & gas tank wrapped in Realtree HD Camo, should be don real soon, I will post some new pics of it then.


----------



## Yesterday

wtf! dont change the plastic!


----------



## bump530

here are some pics of HeadC1's 300 with some 28" backs on locks. its bone stock for now (except for the short snorkel) but all that will change before nats.


----------



## bigblackbrute

hear r a few of me on my ol 300 the back up bike i gave er a good work out in colfax last weekend. thats by buddy on my brute i let him ride it so he could feel sme reel power instead of that rincon he has.


----------



## phreebsd

gnarly 300's !


----------



## phreebsd

mondexbruteforce said:


> Here's my Monster Trike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2593&d=1268191498


If you ever start to sell this, contact me.


----------



## tacoma_2002

I bet that thing will scoot through the mud man!


----------



## mondexbruteforce

LOL! I honestly dont think I will ever sell it, besides no one would give me what I would want for it!


----------



## harmonsbrute

thats one BAD *** TRIKE


----------



## mondexbruteforce

ready for some new pics?


----------



## mondexbruteforce

gas tank not done yet, but I kinda like it with the Red Honda tank. Notice the cool stickers(that did not want to STICK) on the front fender!


----------



## mondexbruteforce

a few more, will get better ones tomorrow!


----------



## cojack

thats just straight out awsome!


----------



## HeadC1

mondexbruteforce said:


> LOL! I honestly dont think I will ever sell it, besides no one would give me what I would want for it!


 
If I had the money, I'd probably give you whatever you wanted for it. Because of your pics I know want to build one. I think my will divorce me before too long if I keep coming home with new projects.


----------



## mondexbruteforce

lol


----------



## Polaris425

yeah thats look pretty awesome!! :rockn:


----------



## mondexbruteforce

trade for Side by Side. LOL!


----------



## HondaGuy

Camo looks sweet on it!


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

my buddies rinny 650 with 26in zillas ,2in super atv lift, hmf, triangle snork, black type 7, and think that is it. and it sittin next to my brute


----------



## Polaris425

looks tiny next to the brute!


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

lol i know. hes lookin for some 27in laws nexts with another ghetto rigged 2in lift add to the 2in he has now.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Well it might spoil my build thread but oh well...

My Honda 300 4x4
.040 Wiseco HC piston, Cam, EPI clutch kit, BR timing chain, WEB Valves/springs, 350 Foreman rearend, Spool'd, clutch weights/shoes, 300ex Suspension, 27x9.5 Laws on Honda Foreman Rubicon rims.










about to give my buddy a push on his 500 Foreman with 27" Zillas and 2" cheapo lift kit.


----------



## bigblackbrute

good looking 300. wish mine looked that good. it has to burn atleast one quart of oil before it is good and warmed up for a ride and then it quits smoking for the rest of the day. LOL


----------



## HondaGuy

That is a sweet looking 300!


----------



## bump530

looks good, bout time u got it done. 

heres some pics of my HIDs and disc brakes (now if i can figure out what the deal is with my master cylinder)


----------



## Polaris425

man they are all looking awesome!


----------



## Yesterday

nice. love those small bikes


----------



## tacoma_2002

Thanks guys!

Thats my next upgrade bump...Disc brakes and HID's...wait...headlights first


----------



## duramaxlover

TEAMWAY2DEEP said:


> lol i know. hes lookin for some 27in laws nexts with another ghetto rigged 2in lift add to the 2in he has now.


Just a thought but that wouldnt work would it cause on a normal 4inch lift you have to get longer a arms and axles etc so wouldnt that like defeat the purpose the tires would just rub the frame and stuff wouldnt it


----------



## tacoma_2002

You are correct...partially.

He'll just max all his junk out without getting a "true" 4" lift. Ball joints, CV's, TRE's, U joints, etc... will eventually call it quits along with only more and more problems. IMO finding that "sweet" spot with a lift (balancing height and binding issues) is the key to not only a more reliable lifted rig, but a more well balanced and powerful one also.


----------



## bump530

tacoma_2002 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Thats my next upgrade bump...Disc brakes and HID's...wait...headlights first


they are both nice. the HIDs light up the world tho lol i got my brakes bled last night. the lever has great feeling (prolly better than my 500 did when new lol) but i havent tested them out yet.


----------



## HondaGuy

tacoma_2002 said:


> You are correct...partially.
> 
> He'll just max all his junk out without getting a "true" 4" lift. Ball joints, CV's, TRE's, U joints, etc... will eventually call it quits along with only more and more problems. IMO finding that "sweet" spot with a lift (balancing height and binding issues) is the key to not only a more reliable lifted rig, but a more well balanced and powerful one also.


 Agreed, even if he could get two different lifts to bolt up at the same time, it would just bind everything up and make for a VERY fragile bike. If you want that much lift you need to start extending arms and axles to keep angles decent.


----------



## duramaxlover

thats what i was thinkin and arent just regular liftes hard on hondas


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

recon goin deep!! this is my buddy and his recon! i had it deeper but did not get any pics of it! its gettin snorkeled this week!


----------



## harmonsbrute

man i want a 300 4x4 so bad lol


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

Harmon, i think u need to make up yur mind! lol


----------



## harmonsbrute

lol u c. if my brute sales witch i find out this week. then im gonna go nuts with out a wheeler so i need a cheap one to ride till i get cash to buy wat i want


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

u could always get a RECON ^^^


----------



## harmonsbrute

heck no. gotta b 4x4


----------



## HondaGuy

duramaxlover said:


> thats what i was thinkin and arent just regular liftes hard on hondas


 Not all of them, but the u-joints on the 420s and 500s don't really like the lifts. Although, I'm running a 2" lift now on mine and have beat on it pretty good with the 31s and haven't broken one yet.


----------



## GWNBrute

alot of nice Hondas in here. I got an 86 250r trike I'm going to rebuild in time right now its stripped down to the frame.


----------



## bump530

im sure yall are tired of seein my bike but here is another of it all cleaned up after nats lmfao. i need to get some quality pics with all the lil stuff ive done


.


----------



## Polaris425

not tired at all... only gettin inspired  :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

bump530 said:


> im sure yall are tired of seein my bike but here is another of it all cleaned up after nats lmfao. i need to get some quality pics with all the lil stuff ive done
> 
> 
> .


its mini-me!


----------



## bump530

thanks john.

steve, mini-me aint scared to follow either lol.


----------



## tacoma_2002

After I get my junk back together I'll post up some clean pic's of it...

...gotta make Jon want a lil' 300


----------



## muddnfool

my Moms 06 Rincon 27 inch xtr gorrila stage 1 lift custom snorkel and storage box 
*SHES ONE FINE LADY*


----------



## HondaGuy

Gotta love that Honda Camo lol. Good lookin Rinny.


----------



## muddnfool

thanks HondaGuy. yeah honda needs to rethink there camo. just bought a new white body for it just needs to come into the dealer and put it on then ill put it on here


----------



## HondaGuy

The white Hondas look really good, I'm either going white or yellow next with mine.


----------



## LawedBigBear

heres mine as of now


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

this is the new TW2D recon snorkel kit! what do yall think?
it is a 1 1/2in centered snorkel with rubber coupler under the plastic!


----------



## duramaxlover

nice recon needs new tires


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

what u think bout the new snork thought


----------



## duramaxlover

looks good im sure i will get to check it out more next time we go ridin at ur house after i get the bruin snorkeled


----------



## Rancherirs420

Im new here, been on Highlifter forums for a good while. Heres some pics of my 420...all mod in sig...


----------



## Rinny Con

Here are a couple pics of my Rincon and my daughter's rancher...


----------



## Polaris425

Nice pics!


----------



## HondaGuy

Another good lookin Rinny!


----------



## joemel

This my 07 HONDA FOREMAN 500 2" lift with 28x10x12 mud lites on black delta steel wheels pipe jet and snorkle coming next.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice honda you go there.


----------



## joemel

thanks just got it about a month or so ago didnt have but 50 hours on it


----------



## bump530

heres anther pic of the 300, too bad you cant see it. at one point, the water came up to the bottom edge of the 90 on my snorkel, 1/4" more water and my carb and gas tank vent breather caps woulda been under water


----------



## Polaris425

nice! :rockn:


----------



## joemel

got my backrest on for my huny started on my snorkle rite after this pic ill post those asap


----------



## joemel

forgot to add pic


----------



## Polaris425

cool :rockn:


----------



## Eight

Nice, I need to get me a backrest.


----------



## joemel

well i added my snorkle today got done and took pics so here it is


----------



## swampthing

nice, clean job man. that's a good lookin foreman.


----------



## HondaGuy

Agreed, good looking Foreman!


----------



## joemel

thankx alot its my baby all i need now is my pipe n jet kit and winch and im done with it


----------



## HondaGuy

Rancher's new trail setup.








I gotta say that after riding on these again for the day, I am SUPER tempted to sell the Outlaws and just run these again full time. I forgot just how much I like these tires, and how much better they ride and handle then the Outlaws do lol. Also HOLY







my Rancher has some power on these "lil" 27s!!!!! Good Lord it felt like someone had hooked up some N20 to the Rancher last night without me knowing it lol. With them on the 6" wide front and 7.5" wide rear wheels that I got last weekend they measure dead even with each other at roughly 28.25" tall running 10psi front and 5psi rear. I can't put into words how much I wished Sand Tires Unltd made a bigger size then 27". My Outlaws would be for sale the second I got off the phone ordering them lol. When I mounted them up I pumped the Tri Claws up to 25psi and they were over 30" tall lol, I went up to 30 psi with the Bi Claws and could only get them up to just over 29.25" tall.


----------



## bump530

ive always hurd those tires do good for a trail tire.

did you completely redo your snorkel for that?


----------



## HondaGuy

No, I broke the top half last weekend and just redid the top half of it using a rubber coupler this time, I've got two different risers, the short one that is in that pic and a long one that is about a foot and a half taller then that one for all the water rides.


----------



## Polaris425

I had them back in 2000 on my Xpedition 425... they are a mean tire in the mud! but as mentioned, ride fairly well.


----------



## Coolwizard

I thought I'd post a couple pics of my little 250ex "brute chaser".


----------



## Polaris425

haha... nice


----------



## Coolwizard

Polaris425 said:


> haha... nice


Thanks, my son has gotten to tall for it, so it's now my toy to play with.


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

I got this a week ago to fix back up.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice i am looking at picking up a 300 in the near future.


----------



## HondaGuy

Nice man, gotta love a 300.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

mondexbruteforce said:


> Here's my Monster Trike


 That is the most awesome thing i have seen in a long time :rockn: I have to build one


----------



## lilbigtonka

well guys changed the 300 up just a bit added a 2in lift with some 27's instead of those ag tires, they just didnt do good on a sra like this. i like the way it looks now alot better anyways not bad for having about 800 in the whole bike including the wheels and tires


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good


----------



## phreebsd

nice looking bike.


----------



## rubiconrider

Polaris425 said:


> I had them back in 2000 on my Xpedition 425... they are a mean tire in the mud! but as mentioned, ride fairly well.


a buddy of mine has 27" bi-claws 12" wide all the way around on his foreman and they are mean! he can go everywhere, and i have also notice they ride quite well. and wear like IRON!!! we do alot of gravel road cruisin and he has had these tires for 5 years and still look like they did when he bought them.(they came on the quad) and the guy who had the quad before him had em for 3 years. they are probably 75% tread left. its unbelievable. one thing though they are not great in snow, probably cuz theyre wides all around.


----------



## lilbigtonka

he must have tri claws cuz bi claws are only 9 3/4 wide


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

Lilbigtonka you have a nice lookin 300. Here is mine so far, not going to leave the backs on it though they ride to rough on it.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Thanks man yours isn't bad either nowadays any 300 thats running is a nice bike lol


----------



## bump530

lilbigtonka, ur 300 looks good, im jealous. those rims look good on there. i wish i had some black rims on mine. ive thought about havin my xl2s powdered coated

heres a pic of me and my buddies 300s


----------



## lilbigtonka

bump to be completely honest your 300 is one of my fav, only thing i would change on yours would be powdercoating your wheels. xl2 would be so sik if they were black and thanks for the compliments i just jacked my gf's wheels and tires off her foreman 500 lol and they turned out to be perfect on there. im gonna go ahead and ask what do you have for suspension on yours because i have a 2in lift and 27 bugs and it still rubs my right fender so i am gonna build some floorboards and pull the fender back a hair with some sort of flat bar connected to the floorboards


----------



## 2010Bruterider

There's a lot of cool hondas in this section. We put a stealth snorkle on my buddies Rinny last night and then took it to the pond to try it out.


----------



## rubiconrider

lilbigtonka said:


> he must have tri claws cuz bi claws are only 9 3/4 wide


yup your right. i was thinking tri when i typed it but it came out bi. lol


----------



## bump530

lilbigtonka said:


> bump to be completely honest your 300 is one of my fav, only thing i would change on yours would be powdercoating your wheels. xl2 would be so sik if they were black and thanks for the compliments i just jacked my gf's wheels and tires off her foreman 500 lol and they turned out to be perfect on there. im gonna go ahead and ask what do you have for suspension on yours because i have a 2in lift and 27 bugs and it still rubs my right fender so i am gonna build some floorboards and pull the fender back a hair with some sort of flat bar connected to the floorboards


i have brute front shocks on the front and a rancher 350 rear shock on the rear. ive been thinkin hard bout PC the xl2's black, just havent jumped on it yet.

if i woulda bought wheels, it woulda been black 212s, but i trade 2 stock rear brute axles for these


----------



## phreebsd

bump.. mini-me looks awsome!


----------



## Eight

Bump, your bike makes me want to pick up a 300.lol


----------



## bump530

thanks phree and eight


----------



## lilbigtonka

my poor lil 300 makes people not want one lol.. dangit bump what do i need to do to make ppl want mine lol. i love your bike btw, and yes i tried to go deep but this was the deepest i could find 




























but dont forget i also came from this though


----------



## bump530

man ur bike looks good. its got that "murdered" look without being all black. put ya some "real" tires on it and it will set it off lmfao. ur bike has came a long ways.

this is what my bike looked like when i picked it up


----------



## lilbigtonka

i use it for hunting too so dont want really aggressive on there and honestly the mud bugs will surprize ya i promise. plus i dont have it for really too much mud i have the brute with the dirty backs for that lol


----------



## HondaGuy

Changed the tires, 30x9 Silverbacks now. I'll get around to painting that snorkle eventually lol.


----------



## lilbigtonka

What made you switch hondaguy I'm a back kinda guy anyways but jw


----------



## HondaGuy

Just wanted to give them a shot to see which ones I liked better for where I ride, and I'm liking the 30s more then I liked the 31s so far which is high praise considering how much I liked the 31s.


----------



## phreebsd

how are you guys sealing off the old metal caps with the twist vent?


----------



## lilbigtonka

i broke the on off switch out then jb weld a small fitting in the hole and just slip a hose over it and run up the snork or run into the pod either or


----------



## bump530

^ more or less. i braz mine in but same principle


----------



## blizzardrocker

My 2005 might be for sale soon need to fix a few engine problems. This bike has been through hell and back.


----------



## bump530

heres my 300 on some 27 wide laws. the float a lil bit too much for me tho, so they are comin off. the rear is narrower in the pic, but i added another 1" of spacers on it to even it out.


----------



## lilbigtonka

smart move bump not only that but the skinny look way better on it, now it looks like a short fat mongoose


----------



## bump530

lmfao yea i like the skinny look better too.now if those 27 wides had the profile of the 31 wide then it would look really good.

i just dont feel as comfortable water ridin. it almot went 4 tires up when testin it out lol.

after lookin at the pic again, i have got to get me another rancher shock for the rear. that stock shock on the back just aint cuttin it


----------



## phreebsd

i think it looked cool on the 27 wides


----------



## bump530

well thanks phree.


----------



## lilbigtonka

he just wants you to donate your 300 his way. poor guy wants a 300 and wifey says i want sewing machine and guess what happens


----------



## phreebsd

haha my sister sold hers!
i had a brand new rear diff in it


----------



## bump530

im not sure ill ever get rid of it.


----------



## lilbigtonka

i dont think i will either to easy to work on and no electronics to leave ya stranded and best of all a honda lol


----------



## bump530

exactly. so far its only left me stranded once. and thats when it split a tie-rod end in half.

i am goin to be gettin a rhino sometime next year tho. but thats for the ol lady to cruise around in.


----------



## 321seavee

HondaGuy said:


> Rancher's new trail setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say that after riding on these again for the day, I am SUPER tempted to sell the Outlaws and just run these again full time. I forgot just how much I like these tires, and how much better they ride and handle then the Outlaws do lol. Also HOLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Rancher has some power on these "lil" 27s!!!!! Good Lord it felt like someone had hooked up some N20 to the Rancher last night without me knowing it lol. With them on the 6" wide front and 7.5" wide rear wheels that I got last weekend they measure dead even with each other at roughly 28.25" tall running 10psi front and 5psi rear. I can't put into words how much I wished Sand Tires Unltd made a bigger size then 27". My Outlaws would be for sale the second I got off the phone ordering them lol. When I mounted them up I pumped the Tri Claws up to 25psi and they were over 30" tall lol, I went up to 30 psi with the Bi Claws and could only get them up to just over 29.25" tall.


 what kindof tires are them


----------



## Polaris425

He says under the picture... haha...

27" Tri Claws rear, Bi Claws front.


----------



## HondaGuy

Yep 27x9.75s in the front and 27x12s in the rear, Mud Machine Bi and Tri Claws.


----------



## lfred

My 2004 Honda Foreman 450


----------



## Polaris425

still lookin pretty good!


----------



## lilbigtonka

lfred was that bike painted


----------



## lfred

yes it was green i painted it yellow to match the shocks


----------



## JAE500

My Foreman and My Brute


----------



## HondaGuy

Got a pair of sweet rides there man!:bigok:


----------



## JAE500

HondaGuy said:


> Got a pair of sweet rides there man!:bigok:


Thanks bro, I have alot more stuff I wanna do to my Brute though and a couple odds and ends on the foreman.


----------



## gmcz71502

heres my girlfriends Rincon.


----------



## hondarider3

dang son, you must love your gf...lol. jk who built the lift?


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## gmcz71502

gorilla 6" kit


----------



## gmcz71502

it kinda got handed to her..lol it was mine but I found a prairie 700 and it was too fast for her...lol


----------



## tacoma_2002

A few of my 2wd 300

















And a few of my 4x4 300

















And a couple of my Foreman


----------



## bump530

looks good tacoma...now you need to get some clean pics lol


----------



## HondaGuy

Lookin good! But that Foreman is way too clean lol.


----------



## tacoma_2002

lol!

thats pic's I took the day I brought er' home....she's got a few more battle scars on her now than then. The 300 4x4 is about to get a custom lift and the foreman's about to be my dedicated "save yer' azz" expedtion bike.


----------



## Polaris425

buy me a foreman Andrew... since we're brothers and all. :bigok:


----------



## tacoma_2002

haha you know u my bruddah from another mother mayne!


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog




----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

ole recon n action!
































after drowned from pic above








the ole brute tires on the shecon


----------



## Eight

Nice hondas, would love to have something little to play around on.


----------



## RedRancher04

my rancher 350


































and how it looks most of the time









when i get it back from the shop it will have a highlifter big bore kit .40 over 27" gbc gators and maybe a couple other things will post new pics soon!


----------



## Polaris425

nice honda!


----------



## mudnutsatv

this is mine im going to put more


----------



## mudnutsatv

heres some more


----------



## hondarider3

lol thats mine's brudda, you been riding lately???


----------



## bruterider27

Red rancher you will love the gators I had them on my rancher and hung with a brute with laws and the rhinos couldn't keep up you will love that tire


----------



## mudnutsatv

yeah i drowned it but i fixed it and it actualluy runs better then before but im goin take some new pics i did some more stuff to it


----------



## hondarider3

just got back from riding, and i accidentally drowned mine out


----------



## mudnutsatv

that blows put it on a tree and let it all drain out and take the air box off and chang your oil a couple times and go ride it really fast and get it hot and the the water will evaperate


----------



## hondarider3

i am going to put it on the chain hoist in the morning, and change the oil


----------



## mudnutsatv

ok and i would just to make sure just take the carb of the engine and take out your spark plug and let it dry for a day or to and get some carb cleaner and spay it in to your carb once you attach it back on and try to start it and keep trying then turn the gas off and take the screw on the bottom or your carb out and drain it and turn your gas back on a nd kepp trying and take of your pullstart if you dont have the block off plate and take the carb and jet cleaner and sray it good and clean it out and just a quick tip when your changing your oil turin your key on and the orange swith off make sure its on off and hit the start button a couple times it should clear it out more


----------



## MudOnDaTires

My Rincon!


----------



## king05

WOW!! Thats the first rincon i've seen with a center snorkle coming out of the center black plastic trim piece. That looks awesome!!


----------



## mudnutsatv

yhat looks really bad [email protected]#


----------



## bruterider27

There's a guy I ride with who has the snorkel out the same spot


----------



## brutemike

MudOnDaTires said:


> My Rincon!


 Hows good does it turn them 30s my friend is looking at one.


----------



## mudnutsatv

how do you start a tread


----------



## phreebsd

Look for "new msg" upper left bout 1/4 way down


----------



## HondaGuy

I got a couple more recent pics from riding this Fall.
















I had to push this King Quad out in reverse with a stiff cable.








Makin the handlebars disappear.:rockn:


----------



## joemel

yeah ive had to use the ole stiff cable to push folks out backwards before


----------



## flowbackman

hondarecoveryman said:


> That is the most awesome thing i have seen in a long time :rockn: I have to build one


 That is a really good looking big Red lol


----------



## mudnutsatv

new tires


----------



## bigdigger1527

Heres a Few Pics of My Foreman 500 :beerchug:


----------



## joemel

Good lookin foreman


----------



## bigdigger1527

joemel said:


> Good lookin foreman


thnks, yea ive put some work into it for sure, plenty of those vent lines to run :bigok:


----------



## mudnutsatv

more


----------



## Kawasaki Man




----------



## tacoma_2002

^^^ Ohhhh dammmm

Get you some 22x12 wooley boogers and that thing would be unstopable

LOL


----------



## Kawasaki Man

it is just about unstoppable now lol. if i could find me a set for a good price i would be all over them. do you know where i can get some at?


----------



## bigdigger1527

New LT2000 SuperWinch :rockn:


----------



## MuddJunkie

Here's my Honda Rincon


----------



## MuddJunkie

More Pics of rinny


----------



## mudmaster

my ol'300 you just cant kill these bikes!!!!! im addicted to 300s lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

^ Looks good... I tried and tried and tried to find one around here to have in the stable but, just couldnt find one in decent shape for a decent price.


----------



## Kawasaki Man

my brothers 420. just made him a snorkel today, still gotta run up the vent lines but it looks pretty good for the first one we built.


----------



## bump530

my 300 with 29.5s....


----------



## lilbigtonka

hey bump man what did you say you have as far as lift wise cuz there is no way im getting 29.5 under mine and i have a 2in lift not that i want to i like having the tough practical 300 but yours does look good with that setup now go get your hl2 powdercoated


----------



## bump530

all i have for lift is brute front shocks on the front and rancher 350 rear shock on the rear. i put spring spacers on all shocks and a HL spring on the rear also. 

a side note about the brute spring spacers...if you use 1.5" pvc coupler, stick a piece of 1.5" pipe inside it. that makes the spacer fit the shock body tight...ive seen ppl use the coupler but never put a piece of pipe on the inside. i used the 1.5" galvanized coupler and grinded the inside of it to accept a 1.5" pipe. if i was to do it over, i would prolly just go with PVC all together lol.

i really dont think i will keep the 29.5s on there for very long...mainly just did it because i want to try it out. i have already priced havin my xl2s powdercoated... cause i love the way it looks now lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Bump, that 300 looks sick on those Outlaws. Even if you don't ride them much, it looks sweet in those photos


----------



## lilbigtonka

So the a arms are your stock ones then and that's all you got with no problems on axle or ujoint angles


----------



## bump530

my axles catch pure heck, but its becuase of the bud light lol. i think my lift has just about maxed out the stock axles without puttin them in a bind. if i was a lil easier on it, i might not of broke any axles. oh well tho, as soon as my tax return gets here, ill be gettin some monkey arms on it lol. the ujoint will rub the swingarm a lil, but not bad enuf to matter.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Ok well I might just leave it the way it is now brute has enough problems gotta have a bike I can always ride so I will leave that to the 300 lol 27 are good enough


----------



## phreebsd

bump530 said:


> my 300 with 29.5s....


dude mini-me is the shiz! i really like your bike. the matching grips i dig too.


----------



## bump530

yeah phree it looks even more like yours with the black 212s...lol. my buddy should be takin my XL2s to a guy sunday have em powdercoated.


----------



## Bruteforce10

Here is my little mud nats project. Got the rims and tires, next is a 6ft snorkel. lol


----------



## greenkitty7

my new back up bike... thing is pimp. recon two fitty FTW!


----------



## HondaGuy

Bruteforce10 said:


> Here is my little mud nats project. Got the rims and tires, next is a 6ft snorkel. lol


Nice! lol:bigok:


----------



## HeadC1

Wasn't sure if this should go in the honda or kawi pics. lmao
I will post better pics when I'm complete


----------



## mudmaster

Bruteforce10 said:


> Here is my little mud nats project. Got the rims and tires, next is a 6ft snorkel. lol


wth those are my old tires n rims lol 30x4-19 rice n canes oh well i got another set on my 300 now but i might be trading them for some 27" outlaws


----------



## Bruteforce10

mudmaster said:


> wth those are my old tires n rims lol 30x4-19 rice n canes oh well i got another set on my 300 now but i might be trading them for some 27" outlaws


I know they have been through quite a few people. But these are for a buddy of mine. I just decided if i was going to have a recon for when the brute breaks it should be pimped out lol


----------



## lfred

New Rancher


----------



## stilltippin863

30's


----------



## mudslinger4

07 honda foreman on 29.5s
a little hole
forman,rancher,300


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## lfred

2011 Honda Rancher with 27'' Gorilla Silverbacks on 12'' Msa M8 Platoon wheels


----------



## NMKawierider

lfred said:


> 2011 Honda Rancher with 27'' Gorilla Silverbacks on 12'' Msa M8 Platoon wheels


Nice...like the wheels too.


----------



## Polaris425

Agreed! ^ Looks good!


----------



## lilbigtonka

very very nice looking rancher there....man i want a 420......


----------



## HondaGuy

Sweet looking 420!


----------



## swampthing

Finally got the boy's 300 finished and out for a little ride. Ran like a Honda and looked **** good doin it. A quick vid of him over the lest couple years.


----------



## Polaris425

Cool! :rockn:


----------



## bump530

well i finally decided to wash my 300 from Nats...i should be ashamed i let it sit that long muddy...only reason im posting is to show off my help lol










also picked up these this weekend









tired of breakin stockers lol


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## bama450

I love my rincon 680, its not the baddest bike, but i love it.


----------



## joemel

good lookin honda


----------



## tumbleweed

here is a couple of mine with her cleaned up .


----------



## Polaris425

Good lookin bikes fella's!


----------



## JPs300

Guess I never posted mine in here.....




















Vid from while I was tuning on it(wideband o2 hanging from snorkel):




 
and a crappy cell phone vid of some mild action:


----------



## Ozzie3o5

Doing some work to the Rubi


----------



## Foreman 09

Here's my bike with jus a few updates:


----------



## Polaris425

looks good


----------



## rajunxcajun55

Ill post a couple of my rancher soon, with a before and after of the tires/gr


----------



## rajunxcajun55




----------



## austin82

Hey bump with the 29.5's what kind of wheel spacers we're you runnin? When I get my tires I want it to have a stance like that.


----------



## yeknom

just a few honda pics.


----------



## joemel

tha lil one lookr ready


----------



## Bruteforce10

Never added mine in here


----------



## Big D

Sweet :bigok:

I've never seen a rad positioned like that. Just curious why you'd do it like that. (Remember this is the girl asking )


----------



## tx_brute_rider

^Off topic but how did you make your hmf slip-on Yellow:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425

it's just mud stained, not yellow... but, I do think you can BUY one w/ a yellow can.


----------



## Bruteforce10

Big D said:


> Sweet :bigok:
> 
> I've never seen a rad positioned like that. Just curious why you'd do it like that. (Remember this is the girl asking )



Well its not a Rad, its an oil cooler. and i did it this way because it was easier and also different. Plus my fan is always on so it didnt matter.


----------



## Bruteforce10

Polaris425 said:


> it's just mud stained, not yellow... but, I do think you can BUY one w/ a yellow can.


LOL yea i think its time for a lil aluma-brite.


----------



## Big D

Bruteforce10 said:


> Well its not a Rad, its an oil cooler. and i did it this way because it was easier and also different. Plus my fan is always on so it didnt matter.


oops - shows what I know.:34:


----------



## Kikdrincon

Here's a few of mine:


















Spring time 

















Honda's old and new


----------



## Polaris425

^ Great pics!!!


----------



## 420rancher

Here's my 450 foreman I sold last winter. 2 in. lift, 28 outlaws, & supertrapp pipe. I'll get some of the 420 shortly.


----------



## 420rancher

Maybe


----------



## gatorboi

Heres my baby, she just had her annual wash!


----------



## redneckrancher420

Geez, maybe its just me but that wild boar kit is alit tle big aint it?


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I don't like their kits for that reason. They look HUGE


----------



## gatorboi

I guess its a little big, but I don't mind.


----------



## stratos284

Heres my 1 hour old 2012 Rancher AT with a whopping 1 hour on it.
Give me some time for future mods.


----------



## ~walker

here's some of my new ride i just picked up yesterday


----------



## brutemike

Nice ride you really like white bwahahahaha.

commando tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

thats a big ole honda!


----------



## walker

thats what she said !!!!


----------



## NoelGZ

This is my 2012 Rancher 420 4x4 SRA foot shift on 27 inch Zilla's and black chrome HD wheels


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good


----------



## NoelGZ

thanks man


----------



## Big Brute Force

09 420 on ol2's


----------



## bump530

Big Brute Force said:


> 09 420 on ol2's


Looks good. I ALMOST went with OL2's on my 300, but my wallet took over and I bought a used set of reg. 29.5s lol


----------



## Big Brute Force

Yea they are high!!


----------



## bump530

Cleaned up my lil 3hundred yesterday...


----------



## walker

looks good bump


----------



## bump530

Thanks. Im ready to test it out with the new tires and GR


----------



## yama450yfz

I just sold her to get a Brute 750, 700xx.
































And my old 400ex.
















And a 400ex I built for my buddy.


----------



## redneckrancher420

never put mine up here. its an older pic but just got a Photobucket and a new computer so im figuring everything out


----------



## il niato

Hola a todos va una foto de mi 420 4x4 SE estaba desarmado poque le estaba haciendo el snorkel en el taller de un aamigo 
necesito fotos de un kit 2" lift para hacerle al 420 ,porque aca en argentina no se consiguen y les escribi a la gente de high lifter para pedir uno y no contestaron mi mensaje 
las fotos tienen que ser de un atv con el lift colocado para ver como queda y donde se coloca cada parte 
va foto

Hi all is a picture of my 420 4x4 SE was unarmed poque was doing snorkeling in the workshop of a aamigo I need pictures of a kit 2 "lift to make it to 420, because here in Argentina not achieved and we wrote to people in high lifter to order one and did not reply my message Photos must be of a atv with the lift is positioned to see and where you place each part









es un 2011


----------



## il niato

Una foto del snorkel terminado








Lo copie del foro esta hecho todo de caño de 2" completo


----------



## il niato

hello all, as they walk, my name is alejandro, and I'm from Argentina and put pictures of my ATV to introduce myself but now escrbi desidi in Castilian and translated to be understood.
I did the snorkeling I saw in the forum, now I would like if someone placed an elevator 2 "deep 420 put your photos to make one for mine, and later saw some of my need to see any back
I hope resiban on this site and are very good your ATV and

Deshacer cambios


----------



## demonic2020

Here is my ride, 08 rincon.


----------



## Polaris425

very nice! and welcome to the forum!


----------



## greatdane486

heres my baby


----------



## Bad500

where did you find that ice chest holder??


----------



## brutelaws29.5

a few pics of my three fifty other wise known as the treefity


----------



## Polaris425

Looks mean. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## walker

brutelaws29.5 said:


> a few pics of my three fifty other wise known as the treefity


Ol' bubble bee lookin good. Lol


----------



## brutelaws29.5

thanks the bikes been a long time in the making and its finally lookin right, motor work soon to come but with the gr she has no problems turnin then 29.5s


----------



## walker

What you going to get don't to the motor.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Let's jus say she's not gonna be a 350 anymore 


I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Everythingbreaks

HEY GUYS, new to fourm, been searching around the forum to find plans for snorkle kit for 03 honda 650 rincon? anybody direct me ?


----------



## NMKawierider

Everythingbreaks said:


> HEY GUYS, new to fourm, been searching around the forum to find plans for snorkle kit for 03 honda 650 rincon? anybody direct me ?


 
Welcome. Start in the Honda "How-Tos"

Snorkeling & Jetting - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## stratos284




----------



## bruteforce3

Just got it yesterday! 07 420


----------



## spunkmonkey

Hey all, here is my 08 after a ride around the yard.










...always looking to ride but running out of places...


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!


----------



## spunkmonkey

Thanx mang!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Changed the gf bike appearance a bit 
Went from that to this all I got left is to make the snorkel holes just debating on if I wanna change that up or not


----------



## lilbigtonka

Just down by the creek fishing


----------



## D-LUX

its actually cleaned up in this one..

dont mind the duck decoy btw.. found him under the bridge down in crosby a few years back and its sort of been my mascot ever since


----------



## mudmilitia28

My stock 2013 Rancher except for the lift and the ITP 212's and 26"mudliteXTR's 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chum_88

Playin in the creek


----------



## chum_88

Washed up for powerline


----------



## LackinFunds

Just picked her up a couple of days ago. 96 4x4. Plan to end up with 28s, gear reduction, and a few other odds and ends as I get the money


----------



## Polaris425

that's a clean lookin 96!


----------



## LackinFunds

Polaris425 said:


> that's a clean lookin 96!


Preciate it! I'm gonna clean it up when I get a chance and post some more pics


----------



## Muddywaters4x4

My 03 foreman 450ES 3in lift on 26 in g-forces snorkeled


----------



## rlfoulch

Lifted 2" front and 4" in rear with +2.75" on swingarm and home made HL style floorboard brackets sitting on 30" Xxl front and 29.5 laws on rear. 
































if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home. 

2013 Rubicon 4" lift, 3" stretch, home made high lifter style floorboard brackets, 28*10*12 swamp witches on hd3 wheels, dual ammo cans. H-D muffler, uni filter, sigma stage 3 jets, clipped carb spring, and body drilled.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good


----------



## Digg

my 2014 foreman 2" lifted


----------



## rlfoulch

The Rincon build coming along.














if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home. 

2013 Rubicon 4" lift, 3" stretch, home made high lifter style floorboard bracket, m12 wheels with 26-11-14 itp terracross, uni filter, sigma stage 3 jets, clipped carb spring, and body drilled, Harley muffler.

project in the works 2005 Rincon 650 3" lift, 2x snorkel 28" zillas on 14" itp wheels


----------



## louizianaoutlaw




----------



## hinson2081




----------



## mjn

I've probably posted in this thread already.. but what the heck.

My 02 350ES in the Buffalo Hump area in Central Idaho a few years back. The old girl has just short of 9,000 very hard miles on her & still runs like a fine watch.



---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------

A couple more from the same ride;


----------



## rlfoulch

A few pics from our little ride this weekend.


























if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home. 

2013 Rubicon 4" lift, 3" stretch, home made high lifter style floorboard bracket, m12 wheels with 28" s/w-14" zillas, K&N filter, sigma stage 3 jets, clipped carb spring, and body drilled, Harley muffler.

project in the works 2005 Rincon 650 3" lift, 2" snorkel 28" zillas on 14" itp wheels jetted drilled and clipped carb, warn 3500#, steel floorboards, HL bumpers , full alum skid w/ stick stoppers.


----------



## Polaris425

nothing beats a fun family outting


----------



## Mac102004

Still hasn't moved under it's own power yet, but she looks good sitting there.....


----------



## chrisd11

i used to have an 05 rancher 350 had board hmf cammed jetted and 28 laws have to try and find a pic


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Mac102004 said:


> Still hasn't moved under it's own power yet, but she looks good sitting there.....



That's a sweet lookin 300.


----------



## gefell

Me and the Wife breaking in the new 14's at River Ranch Florida !


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I've been slowly building my 02 Rancher. It's getting there. I still gotta make a tool so I can change the swing arm to one I stretched 2"s.


----------



## 01ssreda4

---------- Post added at 07:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------


----------



## Jake15rubi

Guess I'll throw up the pics of my old and new wheelers.
old foreman








New rubicon


----------



## 2006bruteforce750

Not the best thing but only paid 80$ Oil looked more like pond water


----------



## 2006bruteforce750

There's the actual four wheeler


----------



## Polaris425

can't beat an $80 quad


----------



## shouthern_mudder

Few of my rancher

Hole didnt look bad but became bad fast which ended with broken parts
[URL=http://s368.photobucket.com/user/shouthern_mudder/media/420bogeddown2.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## REDNEK

new to the site not to the bike , 3rd Honda first 4x4 82 185s traded , 86 250r traded, just traded my kfx 700 for the rubi! shes three days old to me , after seeing these pics I can see im gonna have to build a tractor now


----------



## REDNEK




----------



## REDNEK




----------



## Mac102004




----------



## Mac102004




----------

